# Eight grid wooden boxes



## yao (May 17, 2014)

materialine,oak.

decoration:lacquer,The leaves,petals.

The production process:
(1)The design drawing









(2)The virtual model









(3)The finished product


----------



## shipwright (Sep 27, 2010)

Nicely done and welcome to LJ's.
You should post this as a project where it will get a little more exposure.
Forum topics are more for questions and discussions.
LJ is a pretty laid back place and no one will give you static for posting it where ever you like but projects is the best place for it …. for you.


----------



## Finn (May 26, 2010)

WOW! Nice work!


----------



## yao (May 17, 2014)

I use translation software,Can't write too much


----------



## mojapitt (Dec 31, 2011)

Great job.

If you can, post on your profile where you are from so we may use translation software also.


----------



## yao (May 17, 2014)

Monte pittman:This is not the information of others.It comes from my own design.
Do you need my design drawings?


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Evidently, Mr. Yao is in China.

The several projects he has recently posted are very nice!


----------

